# Fragen zu Teamviewer.



## JesperMP (17 August 2011)

Hallo leiber Gemeinde.

Ich haben die FAQs zu Temviewer durchgeschaut, aber bin noch nicht sicher welche Lizenzen man kaufen soll.

Fragen:
Was ist der Definition von ein "Arbeitsplatz" ?
Was ist der Definition von ein "Host" ?
Was ist der Definition von ein "Kundenmodul" ?
Was ist der Definition von ein "Kanal" ?
Kann ein Host den Desktop von ein Arbeitsplatz beobachten bzw. bedienen ?
Kann ein Arbeitsplatz den Desktop von ein Host beobachten bzw. bedienen ?
Selber habe ich eine PC im Büro, wovon ich mehrere Kunden supportieren will; Ich will die PCs von meine Kunden beobachten bzw. bedienen. Welche Lizenz brauche ich für mein Büro-PC ?
Welche Lizenz(en) brauche ich für meine Kunden ?

Danke im voraus !

edit: Ich finde es Total verweirrend das Sie reden von Server, Hosts, Sessions, Arbeitsplätze, Kanäle und Kundenmodule.


----------



## MSB (17 August 2011)

Also mal ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel:
Wenn du dich nun also zu einem Kunden verbindest dann passiert folgendes:

Arbeitsplatz (Dein PC) -> Kanal -> Host (Ferner PC)

Lizenz bräuchtest du nun also mindestens Teamviewer Business, deine Kunden benötigen keinerlei Lizenz.

Bei Business ist Arbeitsplatz und Kanal quasi das gleiche.
Bei Premium kannst du TV zwar auf Endlosen Arbeitsplätzen installieren,
kannst aber davon gleichzeit nur einen Kanal sprich einen Arbeitsplatz nutzen.
Bei Corporate gibt ebenfalls endlos Arbeitsplätze, und Standardmäßig 3 Kanäle,
also 3 gleichzeitig nutzbare Arbeitsplätze.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Lupo (17 August 2011)

Ich finde das auch verwirrend - kenne es aber so :
Der Client oder Host (Gastgeber) stellt die Verbindung zur Verfügung und kann vom Arbeitsplatz (Workstation) bedient, beobachtet und übernommen werden.


----------



## MSB (17 August 2011)

P.S. Um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen:
Auf dem Fern-PC kann nun entweder "Team Viewer Host" laufen, oder auch "Kundenmodul".

Host benötigt keine Interaktion des Endkunden.
Kundenmodul muss vom Endkunden installiert werden, und dieser muss dir dann die
angezeigte ID / Passwort mitteilen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## o.s.t. (17 August 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Was ist der Definition von ein "Host" ?


In deinem Fall: Kunde



JesperMP schrieb:


> Was ist der Definition von ein "Kanal" ?


Gleichzeitig offene Fernwartungssessions



JesperMP schrieb:


> ...Kann ein Host den Desktop von ein Arbeitsplatz beobachten bzw. bedienen ?
> Kann ein Arbeitsplatz den Desktop von ein Host beobachten bzw. bedienen ?....


Du siehst als Supporter den Desktop vom Host und kannst darauf arbeiten.



JesperMP schrieb:


> ...Welche  Lizenz brauche ich für mein Büro-PC ?
> Welche Lizenz(en) brauche ich für meine Kunden ?.


Wenn du nur von einem PC aus supportern möchtest, dann genügt die Business Lizenz. Wenn du aber von diesem einen PC aus gleichzeitig mehrere Kunden/Hosts supporten möchtest, brauchst du noch zusätzliche Kanäle zu kaufen.
EDIT: zusätzliche Kanäle zu kaufen gibt es anscheinend mur noch für Premium/Corporate Lizenz

Die Hosts/Kunden sind lizenzfrei zum installieren.

Ansonsten sind doch die einzelnen Worte anklickbar und werden erklärt
http://www.teamviewer.com/de/licensing/index.aspx
und sonst sind rechts aussen Telefonnummer für weitere Fragen

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2011)

*Über "Kundenmodul".*

Zuerst *vielen Dank* für ihre Antworten.



			
				o.s.t. schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten sind doch die einzelnen Worte anklickbar und werden erklärt


Naja, einige von die "Erklärungen" brauchen eine Ergänzung für Dummies.

Wenn ich es verstanden habe, dann ist eine Kundenmodul eine angepasste "Paket" mit Logo etc. und enthält u.A den Host.


----------



## o.s.t. (17 August 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ...Naja, einige von die "Erklärungen" brauchen eine Ergänzung für Dummies...


Naja, für DIE  gibt es ja eben die Telefonnummern, wo man für Fragen anrufen kann 



JesperMP schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich es verstanden habe, dann ist eine Kundenmodul eine angepasste "Paket" mit Logo etc. und enthält u.A den Host.


ziemlich genau. Details: https://www.teamviewer.com/de/download/customdesign.aspx

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2011)

Ich versuche nun mein Boss und Kollegen zu überzeugen das wir eine Premium erwerben soll.

Eine weitere Frage:
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den VPN Verbindung ?

Laut Handbuch. "Zwei Computer, die über VPN verbunden sind, bilden ein gemeinsames Netzwerk. Sie können somit auf Netzwerkressourcen des entfernten Computers zugreifen bzw. der entfernte Computer auf die Ressourcen Ihres lokalen Computers "

Kann man die VPN Verbindung verwenden z.B. um eine entfernte S7 zu programmieren ?
edit: Also, die Teamviewer VPN Verbindung wurde wie ein "Router" auf den entfernte Seite funktionieren ?


----------



## Proxy (17 August 2011)

Ein VPN ist ein "Virtuelles Kabel" das du in dein Netzwerk hast. 

Ein Beispiel

PC-Switch-PC     Das ist ein Netzwerk
PC-Switch-VPN-Switch-PC            Das ist auch ein Netzwerk nur das hier       das VPN länger sein kann z.b. 1000Km oder mehr


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2011)

Verstehe ich schon. 
Und ich glaube das es wird so funktionieren; das ich Teamviwer VPN für Fernprogrammieren verwenden kann.

Aber es gibt eine Unterschied zwischen "ich glaube es wird funktionieren" und "ich habe es schon dafür probiert mit Erfolg".


----------



## RobiHerb (18 August 2011)

*Total einfach ...*



JesperMP schrieb:


> "ich habe es schon dafür probiert mit Erfolg".



Also es geht sehr einfach und hat immer erschreckend gut funktioniert!

Erschreckend deshalb, weil man vielleicht zum ersten Mal erlebt, dass der eigene PC von aussen wirklich total übernommen wird.


----------



## JesperMP (18 August 2011)

Fernbediernen und beobachten mit Teamviewer habe ich mehrmals probiert.
Wirklich einfach.

Es ist das Routen per Teamviewer VPN das ich nicht probiert habe.
Dies ist was ich mir vorstelle:
PC (TV Arbeitplatz) --(WAN)-- [(Netzkarte 1) PC (Netzkarte2)] --(LAN)-- S7


----------



## mst (18 August 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> PC (TV Arbeitplatz) --(WAN)-- [(Netzkarte 1) PC (Netzkarte2)] --(LAN)-- S7


 
Das Routen wird nichts mit TV zu tun haben sondern einfach Netzwerktechnisch, da muss man wohl am PC eine Bridge machen.


----------



## JesperMP (18 August 2011)

mst schrieb:


> Das Routen wird nichts mit TV zu tun haben sondern einfach Netzwerktechnisch, da muss man wohl am PC eine Bridge machen.


Diese fummelei auf eine entfernte Ort wollte ich gerne vermeiden. Daher den Wunsch das TV es alles für mich erledigt.

Wie ich in post 8 schrieb:


> Laut Handbuch. "Zwei Computer, die über VPN verbunden sind, bilden ein gemeinsames Netzwerk. Sie können somit auf Netzwerkressourcen des entfernten Computers zugreifen bzw. der entfernte Computer auf die Ressourcen Ihres lokalen Computers "


 
Ich habe in den nächste Monat den Möglichkeit es zu probieren, aber wenn jemand schon Erfahrungen hat, dann wurde ich sehr gern davon hören.


----------



## mst (18 August 2011)

….ja, hab mich wohl vertan – hab an 2 Physikalische Netzwerkkarten gedacht. – In dem Fall hast du natürlich zugriff auf das gesamte Netzwerk.


----------



## JesperMP (18 August 2011)

Näh du hast dich nicht vertan. Es est wirklich 2 Netzkarten.


----------

